# anyone ever see any wood like this?



## phinds (Feb 7, 2020)

These pics were sent to me for possible ID. The only thing I can think of is olive (particularly the bottom view) but there's a problem with that --- the owner replied


> I have been to Israel where I have seen & purchased olive wood items. There is a similarity in the swirling contrasting grain, but this bowl is very soft to the fingernail and unexpectedly lightweight. That puzzled me.



Puzzles me too. Anyone have any ideas?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 8, 2020)

Maybe it's man-made! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 8, 2020)

Agree with Chuck. That looks like a plastic. Do you know for a fact that it is wood?


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 8, 2020)

I will ask someone name of it. I have seen this before.


----------



## phinds (Feb 8, 2020)

That was my first question but the owner was emphatic that it is in fact wood, plus "soft to the fingernail" doesn't sound like plastic


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 8, 2020)

Laos fernwood

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 8, 2020)

Ah, fantastic Mike. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 8, 2020)

Got any info on this wood Paul, can't find anything on the web. I don't see how the platter you show could come from the stock in Mikes picture. Those stalls look hollow, would have to be seriously manipulated to make a platter out of one....


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 8, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Got any info on this wood Paul, can't find anything on the web. I don't see how the platter you show could come from the stock in Mikes picture. Those stalls look hollow, would have to be seriously manipulated to make a platter out of one....



Barry,

I believe it is steamed, then halved, steamed, pressed, then dried, then worked. So you are not seeing sawn stock like traditional lumber, but monocot rounds in a flattened state.

I think Byron had spoke of it, better known a 'Ponga' tree fern, _*Alsophila dealbata*_, synonym _*Cyathea dealbata*_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 8, 2020)

This is second time we have had this conv. In wb. I think @Mr. Peet is right


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 8, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> This is second time we have had this conv. In wb. I think @Mr. Peet is right



Thought it was in the "WANT to BUY" forum, but did not see it.

EDIT: Mike, you covered it on Dec. 1oth, 2018 "What is it" post. Dragon wood was another name used.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

